# fuji Proffesional



## Palatonguy (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi guys does anyone here ride fuji bikes? I just picked up a fuji proffesional today just the frame and fork, it looks pretty sweet! I had a good deal on the frame to for 300! Originally the bike cost 2800 including dura ace components. So far this is my 5th frame and I love it. Does anyone else have any experience with this frame


----------

